# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  نحوه تغيير فيلدي از نوع uniqueidentifier

## سیروس مقصودی

با سلام

آيا در جدولي كه فيلدي از نوع  uniqueidentifier داشته باشد و اگر خاصيت Identity_insert آنر on كنيم ميتوان بصورت دستي  اطلاعات در آن وارد كرد

با تشكر

----------


## zarifsteel

سلام 
خیر نمیتوان به صورت دستی به این فیلد مقدار داد

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

بله. میسر است. با استفاده از تابع newid() یا به صورت دستی.

----------

